# New vert set up need some ideas



## igotagun (Jan 1, 2016)

I've wanted to try a vertical grow for a while now 

My room is 10'x18' x7'tall 
With 30 amps of 220v power and a 20amp 110 dedicated plug

I want to use 5-6' tall plants 
And keep it close to 6000w 

I guess the big. ? Is 6 1000w vs 10 600w or mix match

Curious how the pros would use this space


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 1, 2016)

How do you grow now? How much are you wanting to grow? Whats your enviroment look like? Need more info.


----------



## igotagun (Jan 1, 2016)

I grow in fox farms OF fed with botanicare
In 7-10 gallon pots under a trellis net
I live in a cooler climate
I'll have no problem keeping the temps down with fresh air and exhaust

Trying to keep it under 35 plants


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 1, 2016)

simple do not do vertical split room in half mylar wall zippered 3 k flower 3 k veg and a small corner for clones 

5 x 15 area 3 k = 7.5 - 9 pounds with 5 week veg perpetual

another 5 x 15 vegging 3 k all ranges as in weeks vegged 
remaining area for boxed in clone room 

Life is good if plant count is not a issue then pack room right up 15 - 30 plants in 5 gallon will infact destroy any Vert grow remember vert = longer veg times 
just saying that is what i would want to do Either certain number of plants cropped fimmed 4 - 5 week veg or 4 week veg SOG


----------



## igotagun (Jan 1, 2016)

I do have a separate area for veg so no need to split the room up 
Although I could make it smaller if needed
Just trying to get the most out 6000w


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Jan 5, 2016)

igotagun said:


> Just trying to get the most out 6000w


10 x 600W


----------



## igotagun (Jan 6, 2016)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> 10 x 600W


How many plants I was thinking 12 and putting in 3 large plants every 2 weeks


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jan 16, 2016)

Stay flexible first and foremost. You'll find you take to certain types of growing better than others. Mix your lights up. I use 3 600's a 400 and throw in a 300 watt led. I just ordered a 1000 hps. Don't overlook T5 fluorescent for vegging and side lighting, the plants, especially smaller ones seem to do better than with the harsh HID's. Soil, coco, dwc ...in the end will have close to equal harvests but vastly different tastes. Wish I had your dilemma


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 16, 2016)

I know right, wish i had that same dilemma. With no budget, and 10x18 room, Id have the walls covered in screens, 6 plants down each of the 18' walls, 3 on one of the 10s and proly nothing on the last one and 6 down the middle. so 21 plants. the ones on the walls will be the verticals and the 6 in the center would be bushes with over head lighting. Id proly still do organic no tills. but id just do beds rather then pots. 
And cob lighting.


----------



## Hybridway (Feb 29, 2016)

My first time Vertical Growing & this light is making it real easy so far. I had no idea how I was going to flower these oversized GG's. If this is successful I'll be real impressed. Bout to start following you Vertical growers to learn a thing or three!! Gotta a thread on this light if anyone's interested?!


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Mar 1, 2016)

Hybridway said:


> If this is successful I'll be real impressed.


Me, too.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Mar 2, 2016)

You really going to be able to finish those with strip lighting? Is there overhead I don't see? Cool clean setup for sure


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 2, 2016)

clean the back of those plants out.


----------



## Hybridway (Mar 2, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> You really going to be able to finish those with strip lighting? Is there overhead I don't see? Cool clean setup for sure


There is a horizontal rail across the top. This is my first time using it. Next time I'll lower the light so it completely engulfs the plant. Guess I wasn't sure if I was going to Weeve the trellis which would've limited me to moving the light up n down. I decided not to Weeve. Just cleaned the plants up to so they look s lil Better. They went in super-sloppy from a small veg. Space. All are welcome come by the thread if you'd like. O.C. GG#4's in the SunCloak 4416.


----------

